# Post Whore 2:  The "HELLO" thread!



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

This is the new "Hello" thread!  Please omit your political views and war stuff from here.  There are plenty of threads for that it seems!  

Maybe this will restore all our bickering over politcal views and be a little more friendlier towards each other!  


Anyway, I will start!



*Hello Titanya!* Since I see you on right now!


----------



## TxChick (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm here...but you can't see me....mwa hahahaha


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Well then,

A great big *HELLO* to you, TX!!!!


Now, you and Dino need to show yourself!

 kats!


----------



## Titanya (Mar 23, 2003)

OK cool! my turn:bounce: HELLO DAVID since your always here anyway... and HELLO CRONO since u should be here shortly (and before u get mad hunny... i'm working on my paper i just dropped by to say hello and see if anyone had looked at our picture yet) well... getting back to work now.. have fun


----------



## TxChick (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm not 

lol...just sneaky.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> Now, you and Dino need to show yourself!


I agree!!!!!!! In a little biti Bikini maybe????


----------



## TxChick (Mar 23, 2003)




----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Hello Burner!  Hello Dg!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

he he.... this ought to get my post #'s back up!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)




----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Hello Cronno!  How is SC?  That's where you are, aren't you?

How's your bung-hole?  Are you sure  that rash or irritation is not due to the lack of showering?     Something IT would say!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2003)

Hello David!

Pepper
Post-whore wannabe


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Hello!    We haven't met yet...  where have I been!  I need to go back and dig up old threads and see who is who and who is gone


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

hey all!

(that would be a blanket western greeting..)


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2003)

Down here its "Hi yall"


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

...and up here it's Gidday,EH!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

really? I thought only aussie's said g'day!


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

Ever heard of the "HOSER SONG"by the MacKenzy brothers and Rush???
Maybe the osies say G'Day,butt we say Gidday,EH!!!
Like,take off you hoser,EH!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

oh yeah! Classic movie....


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Hello



*DERO!!!!!*


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

*Holy FUQ'n A*

Crash is on a the same time I am on!  Just like old times!!!!

How ya Fuq'n do and *HELLO*


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

*Hello*  Coleman!  Long time no interact (with me... that is)


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

*Hello BIGSS!*

Whether you see this or not or respond....  Good to see you online!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

*hello david*.  I haven't gotten a hello yet


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

Me either!   

What's up D?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

*hello lean*  haven't seen you here in a while, if it weren't for you I wouldn't have even found IM


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 23, 2003)

Glad to see you have a new home!  After reading the rant thread, maybe Kuso should have all the credit!  LOL!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)




----------



## DFINEST (Mar 24, 2003)

Greetings and Salutations to all
of my whores and whore apprentices

TxChick, HOW YOU DOING?

******************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey D! howzit ? 

Eri'


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> *hello david*.  I haven't gotten a hello yet




Look about 14 posts up!!!

But today is a new day!


So C-hello, Cronno!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Me either!
> 
> What's up D?



I think I  logged off!  I missed my  ol' buddy Lean'n!!!!


So here is your big 

*Hello*


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Hey D! howzit ?
> 
> Eri'



HEY BABY!  Glad you found my new whore thread!

Big HELLO to you and a hug and


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

HELLO!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

HELLO BURNER!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

HELLO ANYONE


----------



## cornfed (Mar 24, 2003)

Hellow, whore thread #72, aptly named #2  

   I can't spell hello


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 24, 2003)

Whatup


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

Hello Cornfed and Scotty!  Nice of you to visit!


----------



## Dero (Mar 24, 2003)

Hiya HOE!!!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

hey'ya Firestorm!!! 

Good to see you online!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hiya HOE!!!




Good Evening, Dero ol' PAL!!!


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

Good MORNING, Firestorm!

PS.  Don't even think of leaving IM.com!!!


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2003)

Hello everyone!!!


----------



## irontime (Mar 30, 2003)

Awww  what a warm cuddly thread. 
Yo


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

Had two beers but must leave now for the dinner date!  It was delayed!  

Something I was going to tell you about my ex job, IT but I just saw the clock read 9 pm!!!


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh Yeah!  

Hello IT!!!!

Now fuk'n go behave!


----------



## irontime (Mar 30, 2003)

Not much choice, I'm at work and the girlfriends not here. 

Well make sure to tell me the story tommorrow. I'll be here.


----------



## Dero (Mar 30, 2003)

Heloo 
Anybody home?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 31, 2003)

This is all wrong!!
It's G'DAY MATE


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_Anybody home?



No, I'm at work.

*HELLO*   ALL


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2003)

Me TOO!  DAMMIT!   

G'Day Everyone!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 31, 2003)

G'day Dave. You might make a good ring in for an Aussie


----------



## Dero (Mar 31, 2003)

G'day PT!!!Put another roo on da barby mate... 
From work also.


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> G'day PT!!!Put another roo on da barby mate...
> From work also.




Copycat!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 31, 2003)

Well I don't see anyone online here right now so I'll say Hello to whomever posts next.  HELLO!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 31, 2003)

Oh I forgot,,, If the next person is a female,,
HELLO !!!  WANNA GET NEKED WITH ME?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

damn, dude.....get that thing away from me!
sheesh!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

burners a female


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> burners a female



not in your most demented and twisted dream, my friend...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

you don't wanna know what you are in those twisted and demented dreams that don't involve me at all


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> burners a female




What?  I sold 1 Test to a chick?!?!  You'll grow a beard!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

hey crash:


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

Gidday!!! Burner!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

hey dero-
Hows things?


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

Good by day and soso by night 'till 10:30...
You?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

had my last class tonight! Yep..that means..
I no longetr have class...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

hello burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

was'sup, crash!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

just hangin  how bout u?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

working, need to read another couple hundred pages before I get off work..


----------



## Rissole (Apr 2, 2003)

Hello Burner, 100 pages of what??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

real estate material...my exam is Thursday...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 2, 2003)

You gonna be a real estate agent??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

nope. I am going to be THE real estate agent!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 2, 2003)

Oh sorry, Mr Bigshot!! I can see you in a suit and tie now... Your traps are bustin out them shoulder pads


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

fuq that!
Dockers and a nice Polo shirt...
Sport jacket if need be..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

I do not feel comfortable in suits...
If I am not comfortagbgle, I cannot perform to my best abilities..


----------



## Rissole (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I do not feel comfortable in suits...
> If I am not comfortagbgle, I cannot perform to my best abilities..


 i only feel this way when neked


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

well, maybe if it were WARMER..you wouldn't have that problem..


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

Damn, I missed CRASH!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 2, 2003)

What happened to Dino and Txchick in a little Bikini????????


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

I think Dino did post pictures in a bathing suit while playing volley ball and hangin' with BO.

BTW,

HELLO DG!!


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> What happened to Dino and Txchick in a little Bikini????????



Now that's what I'm talking about  

Fine women wearing dental floss 

******************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_Fine women wearing dental floss



Yeah


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

Hello!


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

whoo haa!


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

Hello everyone-anyone??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

HeLLO dave i see you out there!


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

wow!  Your an early riser!

fix your home computer!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

hola!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> wow!  Your an early riser!
> 
> fix your home computer!




Almost there tonight it'll be done soon as i have my brother pull it off


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

so where are you whorring from?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

his computer lol he left it on  normaly he has a password


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

who's?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

maybe you should register him for some gay prono news letters....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> who's?




oops lol my brothers


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> maybe you should register him for some gay prono news letters....




maybe i should


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

be a great prank....

so..who's computer are you on?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

My brothers


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

definatey register!
Who is older, you or him?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

him the fugger really needs to move out so i can turn his room into a gym


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

just think of it as paybeack from when he'd kick yer ass when you were kids....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i'd never get my ass kicked


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

well once we sarted doing face shots i didn't lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

either way....good clean fun...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

that fucker used a dumbell against me one i was all bloody i still have a scare on the top of my head from it


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

damn, he was serious, wasn't he?
do it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

it was a 40 pound hex dumbell those things have fuqin corners!! i thought he wasn't gonna do it so i just stood there and called him a pussy  dumb move


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah...wrong dare, eh?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

"what are you gonna do with that you fuqing pussy" minutes later waking up on the ground


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

that's funny....
note to self..never dare crash's brother when he's holding heavy object...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i got him back i went and found a stick


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

you poked him?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i broke it over his back


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

knock him out?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

no just hurting him pretty bad


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

did y'all get grounded?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

no we don't tell our parents about our fights


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

the bruises didnt' give you away?
blood?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

they never said anything but probably knew


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

Never really can get things past parents..even if think you did...


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> maybe you should register him for some gay prono news letters....





Nice... real nice!


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

ain't that the truth


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Nice... real nice!


it happened to a guy here..no, not me.
Sad, but funny...


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

Q:  Why did the chicken only go halfway across the road?

A:  Because she wanted to lay it on the line.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

Q: Why did the rubber chicken cross the road?
A: She wanted to stretch her legs.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

a fish swam into a brick wall and said dam


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

Why did the boy fall off the swing?
He had no arms


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

why'd the man fall off the bike?
he had no legs


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

Ok, there were 2 sausages frying in a pan. One of them says "Boy, it's getting hot in here," to which the other replied "Wow! A talking sausage!"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

once there was a man from......


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

nantucket?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

ya i didn't know how to spell it so i put "...."


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

gotcha...
psst...
<dictionary.com>


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

how can you look up a word if you don't know how to spell it


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

go to dictionary.com....type in what you think it is spelled like...

or, open word on your PC and typw it then hit spell check..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

Mr. smartypants


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

smarty pants? I cannot even type the word 'type' correctly...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

lol good point Mr. dumbass


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

that's better!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

...wait a minute.....


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

minute is over!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

it's been hours now


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

is this the part wherre I say:
How do you keep a dummy occupied??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

sure


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

who had beans tonight?  Baked Beans??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

not me


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

keep posting and quit slacking!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

I had pizza....
last weekend for cheat food...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> keep posting and quit slacking!



dam i got caught up in somethin now your gone dammit dave get back here lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

i had chicken and mashed potato's tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

I've had pizza..and now some chicken cassarole thing I made yesterday...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

i want some pizza that sounds really good right now


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

still have a whole one here...sorry do not deliver...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

bastard


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

da,m good pizza though...ohh...might have to go back and get some more....hmm, there is some tobasco in the break room too...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

i hope you burn your tongue


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

I couldn't find the tobasco..had some chicken breasts and rice with spinnach instead....finish the pizza tomorrow!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

well i had another meal of mashed potato's and chicken


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

home made mashed potatoes?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

no the instant kind


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

Just as good...no lumps.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

is it really just as good?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

depends on how hungry you are...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

no i meant for carbs lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

not best source...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

or ramon that could be a good source you gave me a good idea


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

also too much sodium..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

details


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> dam i got caught up in somethin now your gone dammit dave get back here lol



Goon!

Look at the time you came back!  YOU disappeared!!!


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> or ramon that could be a good source you gave me a good idea




Is that RAMEN  NOODLES!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

yep, why, is there another sort of Ramon?


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

Well wait.... what is RAMON!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

top ramon..the noodles..


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

Well, that must be the Grocery brand to call it Ramon rather than Ramen!

The only Ramon I know are two things!






RAZOR RAMON





The RAMONES!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

ok, ramen....


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2003)

good!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 8, 2003)

what r u guys talking about? raming men?


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 8, 2003)

hello crashman


----------



## david (Apr 8, 2003)

Easy come-easy go huh crash?  What?  Did a great porno come on so that you signed off, locked your door, jump into bed with your sneakers still on?  

Ramen was not in reference to ramen men you goof!  But that is a good one!  

BTW, Burner brought it up first!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 8, 2003)

Hello guys no i just had to post the cauliflower ear thing really qucik then go eat some dinner and talk to some girls


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 8, 2003)

Hello titanya


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 8, 2003)

where's your man?


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

Those just getting up- good Morning..... good day, g'day, Beunos Dias, 

To those who are  going to sleep- Syonara, good night (Jodi) and adios


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

just for Crash


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

WE aren't talking about men...
Do us a favor and go stand with 'YOUR' crowd....


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

who??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

I think I was referring to crash...but I cannot confirm nor deny.
I invoke the 5th amendment as I cannot recall the state of mind I was in at the  time of publishing..

(I was hoping to sound Presidential...how'd I do?)


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

terrible!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

what??? That was a good line of BS!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

exactly!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

see, very presidential! If not...I could be a senator


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

dah!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

ooh! Baywatch just came on! Nicole Eggert!

Be back...
hey, are you going to that Aex House Party? I just saw it advertised...


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

no, I am not there!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what??? That was a good line of BS!



The BS was good but there was too much of it.  You sounded more VICE-presidential.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

ohhh...I would make a good algore?
bah!
Need a better campaign manager!


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

nope


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

definately


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

ok


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

corral


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

where did that come from???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

uh....wrong thread...not one word thread....
you know..OK Corral?


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

OK


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

Corral..

damn, here we go again..


Speaking of Ok, watcihng a thing on Discovery about a huge tornado in Oklahoma...


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2003)

forget about Corral!  Talk about how 1 Test is going to make you small while other big!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 13, 2003)

i'm gonna be big someday


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'm gonna be big someday


what...you planning on growing into those side burns someday?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> forget about Corral!  Talk about how 1 Test is going to make you small while other big!



it begins TOMORROW! (Monday!)

don't say small! The only thing I want to get small on me is my bf%!


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2003)

and a small dick!    Don't forget that!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2003)

um, no....I don't WANT that at all...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what...you planning on growing into those side burns someday?




the sidburns are stylish


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

that's what Elvis said in the 50's....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

as far as stylish goes...I'm happy when I can get my belt to match my shoes...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 15, 2003)

i'm happy when i can get a girl in bed LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

yeah....I have a better offer as soon as I get off work....I seem to be her personal alarm clock...


There's a job you can handle! go and be some girl's moring wake up call....
the pay sux...but good benefits!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 15, 2003)

no way that'd mean i'd have to be awake in the morning


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 15, 2003)

speaking of sleep i'm tired as hell it was a long day of working out i needa hit the sack.......then go to bed


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Apr 15, 2003)

hello Jello?


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

Hello long lost people?!?!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 16, 2003)

i'm lost


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

hello "lost boy"!


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

time to play the game!!!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 17, 2003)

hello post whores.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 18, 2003)

I am not a post whore...yet. Just wait until I get out of school  

I am gonna say hi anyway.


----------



## david (Apr 18, 2003)

I'll be waiting in the wings for ya Buff!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

hello...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

Happy Friday..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

here I am...at work....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

at night...all night....'till 6am...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

hope I got the winning power ball ticket...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

Argh!! I am doing Spanish...but only for 2 more weeks!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

Happy Easter all!


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

He,he...For a NON PW you seem to be doing alright,buff!!!


Hiya all!!!



HAPPY EASTER to all that celebrate it!!!


Easy on da sweets


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> He,he...For a NON PW you seem to be doing alright,buff!!!


Thanks! I am trying! I don't even have much time now. I will have tons more when school gets out in a couple of weeks. Plus I am excited because if I get the teaching job I want...I will get to post at workk, too! (Well of course AFTER I am done teaching LOL)



> Hiya all!!!
> 
> Easy on da sweets


    
Why didn't ya tell me this earlier?!?!? I am WEAK and I need help! Lots of help! I need someome to tell me this before I go on a candy bender! Easter and Halloween just kick my ass!! I might have to change my signature again!!    but not for the better this time.


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

Wow,a year ago this would had been an excuse for a pig out!!!
Today,HALF A PLATE...
Even looking at all what I use to crave for,made me nausious!!!
Can I have more water,please!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Wow,a year ago this would had been an excuse for a pig out!!!
> Today,HALF A PLATE...


Congrats!!



> Can I have more water,please!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I will get to post at workk, too! (Well of course AFTER I am done teaching LOL)


hey...just tell the principal that you are teaching typing class!


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

...and tell him by sending him an e-mail!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey...just tell the principal that you are teaching typing class!



LMFAO...might be kind of hard to pull-off. I will be a science teacher.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

well...bodybuilding is a science..isn't it?
Physics...for every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction!

Taking suppleminets... = chemistry.
How many reps / sets per body part = percentages, etc.. = math.

logging your journal = typing and composition!
This will totally work!


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

I'm ALMOST believing him!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

it WILL work!
It's all int eh presentation!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well...bodybuilding is a science..isn't it?
> Physics...for every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction!
> 
> ...



That I could swing...but "teaching typing class"? Nope!

You have a good point lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

thank you...the gift of pure BS runs deep with me...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

the bs is strong in this one


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

it is a gift!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

like so ho far the rabbit hole really goes


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> like so ho far the rabbit hole really goes


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

Hello!  Everyone!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi David.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_




i think it was from the matrix


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

hey buff and crash!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i think it was from the matrix



Ahhh....ok ty


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 23, 2003)

hello burner where are you?????????


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 23, 2003)

Hello everybody 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Apr 23, 2003)

hello anyone


----------



## david (Apr 23, 2003)

hello somebody


----------



## david (Apr 23, 2003)

hello?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

hey!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

hola senors


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

hola senorita


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone!!


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

hello Buff


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

hey buff u r still on?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

hello burner


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

was'sup, crash


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

nothin just bein boreds you?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

same. Getting ready to do some studying..posting to my journal..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

you have a journal?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

yep.
don't you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

ya but the last time i wrote in it was 3 months ago


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

i got some serious strength since then


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

so why aren't you posting it then?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm working on getting mine back, then moving on..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

i needa go read it make any gains since then


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

get on it! Summer is coming!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

have you made any gains since then ***


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

since when? I am getting back into it since this past layoff for school...2 1/2 months totally wipes out your strength!
My bench....is 90 lbs off what I can do for the same # of reps...

Squats..same...
Pull ups...ditto...
everything...yup..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

thats crap!  lol i had the same problem but muscle memories works in the positive


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

I hope it starts working soon!
weights are on their way back up..just making sure I check the ego at the door..no need to injure my self...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

ego's only help it's the fucking ID that kills you and the super ego isn't all bad either


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

ID?
Nope. Rememberring what I USED to bea able to do..and trying to do it again...not ready for that kind of weight?? no thnx..
I'll get back there soon enough safely..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

ya the Id 

sigman freuds 3 parts of self comon you gotta know that lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

.........Id, ego, superego


i feel smart


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

remember that feeling!
HA! I just crack myself up!

Wait...don't you know karate or something...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

a couple things like that


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

I have Tae-bo tapes....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

you too!? lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm about to move up to advanced tae bo!
yeah!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

you  must be hella skilled! i'm only at beginer  lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

Move like a butter fly, sting like a.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

sting like a bitch? Lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

Feel my pain, bitch!

(Hansel, Zoolander)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

he turned left!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

Magnum!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

Dumb, but funny movie!

ok, gotta bail...later


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

later burns


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

He wants to be called Mr. Burns?

George Burns

Montgomery??


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

hello nobody's


----------



## firestorm (Apr 26, 2003)

Hello anyone.


----------



## sawheet (Apr 26, 2003)

hello anyone??  everybody is to busy cooking and preparing meals


----------



## firestorm (Apr 26, 2003)

Sorry I missed ya there Sawheet but I got busy here at work.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

Where is everyone?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

Hello?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

Knock, knock!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

Anyone home??


----------



## Rissole (Apr 26, 2003)

*yawn* Tryin to sleep.....


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> *yawn* Tryin to sleep.....



In front of da computer??


----------



## Rissole (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah the drools a bitch.....


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 27, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Apr 27, 2003)

So how Texas goin Buff??


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> So how Texas goin Buff??



Goin pretty damn good!! Beautiful day today! Somewhere around 90 and a breeze...it was awesome! Great day to play softball!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 27, 2003)

Good night I gotta catch some  See ya later.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 27, 2003)

*like Homer* Hmmmmm play with my soft balls 
Its been pissin down rain here for a week....  *we do need it though*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 27, 2003)

day? daytime??? whats that


----------



## david (Apr 27, 2003)

exactly!!!


----------



## david (Apr 27, 2003)

here's the re- knock...

Knocking on the door!!!  LEt me in!  Damn it!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello? Who's there?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

Bonjour


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

hola


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

Hallo


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

Ciao


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

Oi


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

Hei


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

.......


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 27, 2003)

Alo


----------



## firestorm (Apr 27, 2003)

hi


----------



## firestorm (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello??


----------



## firestorm (Apr 27, 2003)

As Neil Diamond would say, "Hello my friends hello,, just called to say hello"


----------



## firestorm (Apr 27, 2003)

Or as the Beatles would say,, "Hello, Hello! you can say goodbye I say Hello"


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> .......




You post whore!


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

Hello


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

Hola!


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi-ho!


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

holle


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

harg a nug a


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

chello


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 28, 2003)

mornin folks


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi David  I woulda said hi to crash but he is gone already


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 28, 2003)

nah i'm back i just went to mcdonalds real quick


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Crash!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 28, 2003)

hello


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> nah i'm back i just went to mcdonalds real quick




Nice.... what did you order, sick boy?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 28, 2003)

3 egg mcmuffins with sausage 2 hash browns and 2 juices


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

holy crap-o-la!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 28, 2003)

i was hungry  i woulda had morre but i ran outa $$


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 28, 2003)

spent it all at the strip club


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

dude, they don't let 17 year olds in strip clubs!!!


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i was hungry  i woulda had morre but i ran outa $$




more!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 3 egg mcmuffins with sausage 2 hash browns and 2 juices


eating healthy, I see...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> dude, they don't let 17 year olds in strip clubs!!!




you bastard i'm not 17


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

yeah! He's 18! BIG difference!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Mmmmm McDonalds.......


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey look im ova 2000!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

yooo da man!
(I sound like Dero now..)


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Its an easy way ta type.....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

dero-ese typing, 101...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Sold any houses yet??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

nope. Won't for a while. I was supposed to have an open house on Saturday, but the owner backed out. Will be getting lots real soon! I need to check a web site when I get home (left URL there) to see if my license # has come back in. That will me officail like


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Cool, we got a guy in our gym that sells real estate BIG RON!! He's a fricken TANK!! BUY HOUSE OR I CRUSH YOU LIKE BUG!!
Nicest guy you'd eva meet though


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

what a great slogan!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey.... you can have it, no charge


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

Think I'll try the nice guy route first....


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Pussy!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

I've been called worse by better people!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Ahhhh...... ummmmm.... I'm useless at comebacks


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

isn't 'fuq off, ya bloody wanker' always a handy shoe in?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh yeah... i forgot about that one 
Fuggen brain fart


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

..and I have been awake for hours, pal!
better get some 'ginko to ad to your daily dosage!

man..I'm STARVING!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

Hmmm STARVING too, posting here is keeping me side tracked from eatin crap, time for bed soon and my protien


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

how did i miss this thread? lol


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

lack of carbs, maybe?


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

lack of Pizza??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

ummm yes lack of pizza.

how you doin?


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

jes' doin'  But I will be on later tonight I think


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ummm yes lack of pizza.
> 
> how you doin?


Lack of lean pocket....


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

pizza


----------



## Dero (Apr 29, 2003)

I think dat's what he said!!!
I could be wrong,butt then again...


----------



## Dero (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yooo da man!
> (I sound like Dero now..)


Actually I would had said 
"Chou da man!!!"


 AND WHAT'S WRONG WIT DAT?????


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

Hello Dero!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

Hello J'Bo!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi ya Burner!


----------



## Dero (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Hello Dero!


Allo Buff!!!!
 
You think he said pizza?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

Mmmmm....pizza  I have been very good this week. No pizza for me


----------



## Dero (Apr 29, 2003)

Same here...No zzzzzzzzzzzzzzza for me!!!
No nuthing for me,no life,no... hmmmmmm...No no!!!
So wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup????


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Mmmmm....pizza  I have been very good this week. No pizza for me



we dont need to eat pizza's Buff...they will have belly's for eatin them while we enjoy our 6 lovely abs.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> we dont need to eat pizza's Buff...they will have belly's for eatin them while we enjoy our 6 lovely abs.



True! Cutting out pizza and LOTS of other crap has gotten me this far. I am NOT willing to give it up over pizza!


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah, 4 slices of cheese pizza on cheat meal day is really bad for you.

You nut!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Yeah, 4 slices of cheese pizza on cheat meal day is really bad for you.
> 
> You nut!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

hola, buff!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi Burner! I am over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What's goin on?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

just emailing a friend...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

Cool


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

whatcha doing?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

here's a off the wall question...
being from Texas and all...do you type with an accent??


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> here's a off the wall question...
> being from Texas and all...do you type with an accent??



At first I was gonna flip ya off but then I realized...I DO!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> whatcha doing?



Whoring


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

shake 'em, lady!
Too bad kuso isn't here to witness that....I'd hate to see his keyboard...little less..USE it!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

Good nite


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

YOU STILL AWAKE BURNER?


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

contigo Crash?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

He's here, the vampire lurks.........
Hi Dave


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

¡La hornilla nunca duerme a menos que el desplome esté al lado de él!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

What's up Rissole?  Long time no hear.

Oh yeah, everyone, my home computer is fixed again ( I got the part I needed) and here comes the "whore"  Me


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> ¡La hornilla nunca duerme a menos que el desplome esté al lado de él!




Your translation.


Burner never sleeps unless crash is next to him!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2003)

relief is on way...should be outta here within 10 minutes...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

I was just gonna ask what that was


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

So, you gonna sleep when Crashy gets home?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Hello David!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Where in the hell(o) is everyone?!?!?!?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

i am here...on and off cause i gotsa sheet load of work ta do.


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Hello David!




HEY BABY!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am here...on and off cause i gotsa sheet load of work ta do.




I'll catch you on MSN tonight, honey!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 30, 2003)

dave has a crush on j'bo


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

You guys are going to get a kick out of this...i usually dont read horoscopes but today there was nuttin in the paper so i read it and almost died laughing.

"You know just what to say and how to say it, probably due to recent reading materials (hahaha IM?). Continue to stay current. Lively conversations keep a relationship fresh- (ummmm interesting) don't shy away from the verbal showdown.


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

mine says     you will converse with a starving canadian today, be carefull cause she wants you real bad.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 30, 2003)

mine says i'll meat a starving canadian girl in vegas


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

shad up Crash!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

Mine says, 

You are completely huge!  Use it to your advantage!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> mine says     you will converse with a starving canadian today, be carefull cause she wants you real bad.




there we go....jenny is in stitches again....thanks Sawheet.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> mine says i'll meat a starving canadian girl in vegas




who is that?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Mine says,
> 
> You are completely huge!  Use it to your advantage!




k we all know that this a tabloid you were reading....


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

Mine says:
You are trapped in a land down under... Make the best of it bozo


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> k we all know that this a tabloid you were reading....




yeah, it's called the Mondo Times!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

Also, the Brandon Times!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

what do you know about the Brandon Times?
you dont even know where Brandon is....silly


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

how about the western part of manitoba slash- Edmonton!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

wow you did your homework....i am impressed.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Hello J'Bo


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Hello David


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Hello Rissole


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> wow you did your homework....i am impressed.




I know....  it's right next to Edmonton!

I feel weary and must trace off to bed very soon!

Damn aspirin and cough syrup!  LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Hello David



Hey baby!  What'cha doin' up so late??


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey baby!  What'cha doin' up so late??




Whoring!!


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2003)

Hiya Buff


----------



## david (May 1, 2003)

HELLO everyone


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2003)

happy Friday!


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

Happy Saturday for me!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2003)

what a coinkidink!
It is Saturday for me too!


----------



## DFINEST (May 3, 2003)

Hello Everyone......
Hope everyone has
a superfantastic day today!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

I cramp every time I move!!!   

Day is stinky for me!


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

you should shower then dave.


----------



## Dero (May 3, 2003)

Hello,olla,allo,bonjour,gid'ay...
WOW!!!!!
I'm so exstatic!!!!
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:    
I'm finished working for today PLUS tomorrow is a day OFF!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

yah days off are good...unless you have alot of other work to do... or you could be like me and ignore it and post whore instead.


----------



## Dero (May 3, 2003)

I'll come in to say hello before I go on a ride butt you won't see my mugg for the day!


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you should shower then dave.



I knew I should used the word "lousy" rather than, "Stinky"....


----------



## Dero (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I knew I should used the word "lousy" rather than, "Stinky"....


Dave never use da word "stinky" around da ladies!!!
I thought you would hads known!!!


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

I've learned!  Hey Dero!  What's up?  How's the world of Live sound??


----------



## DFINEST (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you should shower then dave.



 

She shoots, she scores

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I've learned!  Hey Dero!  What's up?  How's the world of Live sound??


Lately it has been mainly "PLAYBACK"Doing this theatre play where I'm using 4 MD players and 4 CD players and yes a puter to trigger all these units.
I only have two hands you know...
And one is busy doing da


----------



## DFINEST (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> I only have two hands you know...
> And one is busy doing da



 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2003)

It's true,I constaintly have to remind the director about that little disadvantage...So evrytime they ask me to do sumting I can't do,due to da fact that I only have two hands,dey get da flipoff!!!


----------



## DFINEST (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> It's true,I constaintly have to remind the director about that little disadvantage...So evrytime they ask me to do sumting I can't do,due to da fact that I only have two hands,dey get da flipoff!!!



  

Rock on D, Rock on!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Lately it has been mainly "PLAYBACK"Doing this theatre play where I'm using 4 MD players and 4 CD players and yes a puter to trigger all these units.
> I only have two hands you know...
> And one is busy doing da



How about offering a non paid intern to help you out?


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Hello everyone and good evening!


----------



## kidda9 (May 4, 2003)

Hello David,hows your day been?


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2003)

Yo all!!!!
Dave,interns have been replaced by a computers!!!
It does everything starts the units,EQ,volume xfade...
Everything,even starts da cofee!!!


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kidda9 *_
> Hello David,hows your day been?




Not too bad... getting ready to chow at a restaurant called Roadhouse Grill!

And yourself??


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Yo all!!!!
> Dave,interns have been replaced by a computers!!!
> It does everything starts the units,EQ,volume xfade...
> Everything,even starts da cofee!!!




Yeah, but I still get an intern while your out hitting on the hotties.......

At least that's what I'd do!


----------



## kidda9 (May 4, 2003)

I'm good thanx a little drunk,just been a party(i know i shouldnt but hey).Just looking fwd to my day of tmo(bank holday in uk) .Hope you have a nice time at Roadhouse Grill.Read your rage thread  befor made me   dude your a mad man  (only messing)


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Yo all!!!!
> Dave,interns have been replaced by a computers!!!
> It does everything starts the units,EQ,volume xfade...
> Everything,even starts da cofee!!!




sounds like you've got some job security, Dero!


Oh..Ahoy!
(sailer greeting)


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Sounds more like he's the Phantom of the Opera with his hands so preoccupied.

All he needs now is the MASK!


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

and spooky black cape, too!


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2003)

I ain't doing any sailor thangs with ya!!!!



Ever been to sea Billy???  


Burner,how it going!!!?


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2003)

doing good...my frioend!
Ran out of food @ the house...gonna have to order somehtng for dinner...something round, I fear...


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I ain't doing any sailor thangs with ya!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




As a sound and production engineer, you've never heard of the Broadway show,Phantom of the Opera?

I'm going to faint!  It's awesome!!!

As long as Sarah Brightman is nude and performing!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> As long as Sarah Brightman is nude and performing!!



is this modern performing arts??


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> As a sound and production engineer, you've never heard of the Broadway show,Phantom of the Opera?
> 
> I'm going to faint!  It's awesome!!!
> ...


Dave that post was directed to Burner!!!
I worked for 6 months on two Cannuck Productions of Da Fantom of Da Opera!!!!
You could say I heard it once or twice...


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

I know... I intervened like usual!


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Good evening, PW's!  (In a dracula like voice.... blood dripping from my mouth!)


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2003)

hey pal...I've been told I am the vampire of this site....
look..I've got teeth and everything!

   0 0
     *
   \/  \/

(rough sketch....)


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

That's is generic!  Something Crash would do!  Have you ever seen his cut and paste jobs?


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2003)

crash has MUCH more time on his hands.....


----------



## david (May 5, 2003)

maybe not enough because the joker hasn't been on at all this weekend.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 5, 2003)

i was on a lil i can't remwbwe what i did this weekend


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

Hi everyone!!  

I passed my Spanish II class!


----------



## david (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i was on a lil i can't remwbwe what i did this weekend




Nor can you still spell!


----------



## david (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I passed my Spanish II class!




Congrats' Buff!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

Thank you!!


----------



## DFINEST (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I passed my Spanish II class!



Fuq'n way to go Sugar!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Fuq'n way to go Sugar!



Thanx man!!


----------



## DFINEST (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Thanx man!!



Why Certainly...

You've darned sure EARNED it....

Damn fine job girl, Damn fine! 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

ciao!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

Ciao'?  Now your Italian??


Borner è un clown e mi domando se conosce questo! L'OH ciao Borner! Sono divertente?


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

I lived there for 2 years...
si!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

Military wise??


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

Military wise? Isn't that some sort of oxymoron?


Yep, was stationed in Aviano, Italy from 95 - 97...
man....I miss the FOOD!
(topless beaches weren't too shabby either..)


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

see, I was correct


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

*like Homer* mmmmm topless beaches....mmmmm


----------



## DFINEST (May 8, 2003)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

of course...for every 1 hot, topless Italian girl..there were at least 3 not so hot..not so shapely and not at all shaved women...
But I do try and block out the negative images...


----------



## DFINEST (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ..there were at least 3 not so hot..not so shapely and not at all shaved women...
> ...




Eeew! 


*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 23, 2003)

A- LOU??


----------



## Dero (May 23, 2003)

Allo...


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

TORONTO!!!  Here I come!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

Ladies here i come


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

Hello jenny and burner!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

i see you out there


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

Hey Crash... Lauchin a rocket tomorrow i should get some pics for ya (finally)


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

your so goofy sometimes, crash!

any update of your Miami departure??


----------



## DFINEST (May 28, 2003)

Greetings and Salutations all 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

hello DF!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey Crash... Lauchin a rocket tomorrow i should get some pics for ya (finally)



excellent


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> your so goofy sometimes, crash!
> 
> any update of your Miami departure??




I think the flight might go through san jaun. i'll be pist if it does i might just have to take a boat to miami then


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

hey crashy....how is mr.boozer doing?


----------



## Dero (May 29, 2003)

Hiya J.!!!!
You still have "sandy bottom"?


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

going to get my bottom sandy again this weekend hopefully 
the weather is perfect here and i can't wait to get to the beach and go hikin. better do it before those nasty skeeters get here.


----------



## Dero (May 29, 2003)

I said "hello " to da skeeters yesterday,they were out in gangs!!!
I like sandy bottoms...


----------



## Dero (May 29, 2003)

Is it alright to say goodby on the "Hello thread"???
Off to work I go...
Later 'gator...


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> excellent


Yes it was... But we lost the rocket in da bush.... Will put up a thread soon wiff da pics and a nice widdle story


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

dero you got skeeters already? damn your ahead of us....i had my first bite in Edmonton....nothing here yet though. 

Have a good day D.


----------



## Dero (May 29, 2003)

Oh yes!!!They're out,when I stopped in da bushes yesterday,I got COVERED by them skeeters,they were having a FIEST!!!!!
On my account!!!!

At work now...
At least it's a short day.


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> I think the flight might go through san jaun. i'll be pist if it does i might just have to take a boat to miami then




ooooohhhhh then you can have titanya meet up with ya!  What a treat tha could be.  She'll stomp a mudhole in your ass!  


A boat to Miami.... are you planning on converting to a haitian?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey crashy....how is mr.boozer doing?



Me drink never  But i'm really good


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yes it was... But we lost the rocket in da bush.... Will put up a thread soon wiff da pics and a nice widdle story




lol you only got one good flight?


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> lol you only got one good flight?


One "off the richter" flight....  It was well worth it.
We're going hunting for it today, if we find it or we make a new one we're gonna put a tracking device in it 

I'm gonna make a new motor that will be 2"3/4' x 23" i dont think we'll put it in a rocket though, just test fire it on the ground 

The last rocket had 375lbs of thrust and should of hit Mach 2 just shortly after take off  that's probably why we lost it


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

holy crap!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

Try searchin the moon


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

what the hell are you whores talkin about?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

search for his rocket on the moon cause it went really really fast it just kills a joke when i have to explain it cause it's not as funny as i though


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Try searchin the moon


Mate, if i hadnt seen the chute deploy i think the moon would be the only place to search


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

Sicker than a puppy dog today!  Late for work and only a 20 min workout!

Learning how to hate my co-worker Sam for giving me this cold!!!!  Bitch!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> search for his rocket on the moon cause it went really really fast it just kills a joke when i have to explain it cause it's not as funny as i though


  Found It !!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 30, 2003)

where are the pictures!??


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

On Tuesday. I wanna try and make a giff file of the launch too


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

Hello my whores!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

allo dave


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

4:09 am?  WTF was I??


----------



## Badger (Jun 1, 2003)

Hello David


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

hello badger!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 4:09 am?  WTF was I??



Thats what i was Thinkin


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

I must've just signed off??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

must of cause i was whorin late kinda like now


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

yeah...........


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

dave....why arent you pm'in me back?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

he's mad that he didn't get pone sex


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

phone sex from who?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

from you!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

your sick....dave is like my brother...plus he is gay....did you not know that?....he respects me and would never hit on me...right dave.


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dave....why arent you pm'in me back?


It was so sporadic at work today.  I unconvered a scam an ex-worker did  and resulted in time and erratic posting!  Sorry!


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> your sick....dave is like my brother...plus he is gay....did you not know that?....he respects me and would never hit on me...right dave.




Brother thing I can accept.  Gay part... I DON'T think so.  If that is the case then you can call me Jack Tripper!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 3, 2003)

All I know is my ass hurts from sitting too damn long and has NOTHING to do with any homosexual acts.  How is your ass by the way dave. (I saw J'bo's post about you above)  hehehehe


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

fire....seriously your a nut...a funny nut though....hows your butt... daves butt was pinched by an old man last night....he liked it....he told me so


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey Dave,what's crack-a-lackin?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

dave are you trying to get some old mans money???


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Hey Dave,what's crack-a-lackin?




a RESTAURANT MAYBE??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 3, 2003)

No, that is the cracker barrell, honky.


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> No, that is the cracker barrell, honky.



uh oh...

not good

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> No, that is the cracker barrell, honky.




Well, at least I got your attention since you got mine in your "illustrious guess who I am" thread.

I knew that Cracker Barrell is a restaurant!  

Still don't know what a crack a lackin is?

Sounds more like Boom Shak a la ka!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> fire....seriously your a nut...a funny nut though....hows your butt... daves butt was pinched by an old man last night....he liked it....he told me so


butt in Check here. All Secure and in tact.  Poor David. I know he didn't enjoy it. Well I suspect he didn't.  Actually I'm assuming he didn't like it.  For all I know though,, he may have liked it.  What the hell do I know anyway?


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

eh?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

eh what?


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

eh tu'


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

God bless you!!!


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

I meant 

y tu'

Meaning "and you" in Espanol!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

a sneeze is a sneeze in any language my friend.


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

I wasn't sneezing!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

"y tu' "  YEP that's a sneeze.  A gay sounding sneeze but still a sneeze.  hahahahaha


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

I don't think so!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

hahahaha   Well from all I know about you David and hear,, your hardly a homosexual.  Your as far from being Gay as I am.  Wanna dance??  hahahahahaha


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

I noticed that lately... let them think whatever they want to!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Your right David, fuck em'. I know who I am and I know who you are and that is all that matters.  I'll tell all of them,, don't trust your us with your sister!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

exactly my point!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey go eat Wrestling is starting now!! I'm off until its over. catch you soon.


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm going but pmor is acting like a clown!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Just disregard him bro. Steiner is on now gotta get back


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

Steiner sucks and he's slow!  Foley is back and that's what matters!!!  Man he took a beating from HHH


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

A BIG HELLO to LEAN'N!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jun 12, 2003)

HELLO David!  Come to Orlando this instand and lift with me god damnit!


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> HELLO David!  Come to Orlando this instand and lift with me god damnit!



I haven't been able to get up there!  But when I do.... be ware!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jun 12, 2003)

oooh I shall be aware!  we shall rock this town!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Orland-joke is not a town..... it's a playground!


----------



## Freeman (Jun 15, 2003)

Indeed!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

So did you get any SOBT whores yet??


----------



## Freeman (Jun 15, 2003)

haha, hell nah!  I am trying to give those UCF hoes a holler!


----------



## Freeman (Jun 15, 2003)

haha, hell nah!  I am trying to give those UCF hoes a holler!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

double posting like the old days there, Freeman?

UCF hoes as you call them... shouldn't be a difficult tasks!  In numbers, how many have you gotten?  Just curious.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 16, 2003)

haha ZERO!!!  but that's gonna change!


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

ZEEEEEEEERRROOOOO!


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

are you kidding???


----------



## Freeman (Jun 16, 2003)

No, I'm not.  It's pathetic, I know....

OH well, I'm working on it!


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

Let me come up there and help you get some gals!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

yah did you not know dave is the stud of Florida. WITH THE LADIES THAT IS...that was just in case someon else was reading this.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 16, 2003)

oh, I know he is.  But he's in SOUTH florida...a lot of good that does me up here in Orlando.  I have no game whatsoever!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

dave help the brother out.


----------



## Dero (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> oh, I know he is.  But he's in SOUTH florida...a lot of good that does me up here in Orlando.  I have no game whatsoever!


Could always move in da soutfffff...


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah did you not know dave is the stud of Florida. WITH THE LADIES THAT IS...that was just in case someon else was reading this.




Not a stud.....


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> oh, I know he is.  But he's in SOUTH florida...a lot of good that does me up here in Orlando.  I have no game whatsoever!





I subscribe poison.  Need a prescription?  .. Dr. Love is in town!


----------



## Freeman (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I subscribe poison.  Need a prescription?  .. Dr. Love is in town!



 

I'll take some of that.


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm sure you will!  Ha Ha!


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2003)

hello


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2003)

dave is back  dave is back


----------



## Freeman (Jun 20, 2003)

Salut Dave!


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2003)

i ONLY SUBSCRIBED TO THE THREAD SO  I can watch what you all are possibly saying about me!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2003)

whatever you cant live without us


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2003)

you might think that but if it came to a decision to where it was IM or J'bo.... I think I'd take you.  You can't run from me anymore, dah'lin!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2003)

I am not running....casually strolling 

heading to the beach now to tan my buns...lol


----------



## Badger (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello David.


----------



## Badger (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello J'Bo.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2003)

Hey B....whatcha doin?


----------



## Badger (Jun 21, 2003)

J'Bo I am at work.  Sorry that I didn't get back to you sooner but I had to depart the "net" in a hurry.  Just another boring day at work so I thought I'd get some IM time in.  Have a great day!


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello badger


----------



## allnatty (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi 

Am I doing it right?


----------



## allnatty (Mar 4, 2012)

no?


----------



## allnatty (Mar 4, 2012)

Okay


----------

